# Pull up a Chair Stay Awhile Barber Shop !



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

This is for those who just want someone to listen and maybe to chat with ! Feel free to talk about anything with in reason and Discuss Cooking Rules !
      I am always looking for another friend and if you trust me with a pair of clippers to cut your hair, I am ready to listen !


----------



## pdswife (May 20, 2005)

Great idea Maidrite.   I'll stop in soon.  I do need my bangs clipped a little bit.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

I am having a minor freak attack so I will use your thread to vent. My daughters ball coach just called saying one member of her team has lice. ARGH! The kids share batting helmets. I have checked my girls both thoroughly, and will continue to check them for the next couple of days but OH NASTY! I feel itchy and crawly all over. I am doing a LOT of laundry today. And they will be using tea tree oil shampoo tonight. I think we are going to be a bit snooty about the helmet thing from now on. NO MORE SHARING.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

eeeeeeeeeeek - I hate when that happens!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Maidrite - I could use a little snip and a scalp massage - thanks.


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

maidrite, please do elfie's scalp massage WELL away from Alix.


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

oops, elfie - didn't mean to imply anything!!!!  

I was thinking just seeing the image would send her around the corner.


----------



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

Alix, I understand what you are saying. Things will be ok just don't share pilliows for two weeks !   Kerosene will kill them and it is cheap only leave it on for 10 minutes then wash your hair twice ! If you find any! I wish you well on this manner!


----------



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

I am on it Elf !


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Alix, I understand what you are saying. Things will be ok just don't share pilliows for two weeks ! Kerosine will kill them and it is cheap


 
geez maidrite, they're her kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i know she could have more but...


----------



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

BuckyTom you are just a Hoot!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

Buckytom - I hate it when I put homer's voice to your words!


----------



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

Bucky you are in charge of the cuts for now, I have {work here} to tend to


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

So far we have nothing to fuss about. I just tend to be a bit of a "nitpicker" about things like this. No sign of anything on either girl, so I am just going to wash the beejeebees out of everything they have touched and check their poor little heads about 30 times a day. LOL.


----------



## buckytom (May 20, 2005)

ok maidrite. can i use my flow-bee? who's got the vacuum?

unfortunately, i only know how to make everyone's haircut look like dorothy hamill...


----------



## mudbug (May 20, 2005)

with her skates and everything?  plop me down in a chair!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Bucky you are in charge of the cuts for now, I have {work here} to tend to



So bucky is going to cut my hair??????


----------



## Barbara L (May 20, 2005)

Maidrite is actually the last person to cut my hair! I wasn't sure how that was going to turn out, but he did a good job. It was just a trim, but still--some guys would have left me looking like I had been scalped! Since he doesn't want me to have short hair, I think I will pass on the Flowbee for now. 

 Barbara

P.S.  Not only did he trim my hair, but he gave me jewelry.  Not many barbers do that!


----------



## crewsk (May 20, 2005)

What a man Barbara!!


OK, I need a dye job in radiant ruby please.Plus I have a question. How can I increase my blood pressure? I went to the doc yesterday & it was 93/70. The nurse & doc both just about had a fit since it's normally 110/80. On top of that my hemoglobin(?) was only 8 & they put me on iron. But, that did explain why I've been so tired lately. 

Alix, I freak every time they send a lice letter home from TC's school. Lucky for me, I keep his head pretty much shaved so it's easy to check. Savannah will be a totally diffrent story when she starts school. Her hair is down between her shoulders & it tangles if you look at it wrong.


----------



## mish (May 20, 2005)

A lady going to a "Barber Shop"   OH no, no no no. I need  to hear - shake your head, dawling & I will make you look mahvelous...simply mahvelous (Where's my wine glass?)


----------



## Maidrite (May 20, 2005)

Crewsk eat county ham and grits for a week plus potato chips in between meals that will raise your iron and blood pressure. Sauer kraut also will do it ! Sauer Kraut also will make your hair curly ! So does cottage cheese !


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

lmao - Maidrite - my Dad used to tell me that eating toast would make my hair curly - so I quit eating it - guess what - it didn't help! lol  I have extremely curly hair!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 20, 2005)

Ahhhhh!!! A barber shop! Nice place you have here! Say, how much for a regular cut and wash? Heres a scone. We just got some in from across the street. I think Chocolate Chef made it. *handing Maidrite scone* I need to have thinning shears on the top. The humidity makes my hair frizzy.


----------



## crewsk (May 20, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Crewsk eat county ham and grits for a week plus potato chips in between meals that will raise your iron and blood pressure. Sauer kraut also will do it ! Sauer Kraut also will make your hair curly ! So does cottage cheese !


 
I can handle the country ham & grits but the only way I'll even touch kraut is if it's on a ruben. You can forget about getting me to eat cottage cheese. I like the taste of it but the texture really makes me sick. I'm thinking about having fried chicken livers tomorrow for supper. That'll help with both problems too.


----------



## middie (May 20, 2005)

let's not talk about frizz


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

Crewsk, eat lots of steak and potatoes. I finally got off of the iron (from anemia) by eating that stuff, and fresh greens.

Maidrite, you do know I was a hairdresser for quite some time now, right?
(that explains a lot of things!)
I haven't had fuschia hair in a while, but I may let you try it on me.

Anytime I'm here, I can go ahead and cut away. Highlights are my specialty.


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2005)

do you do highlights?


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lmao - Maidrite - my Dad used to tell me that eating toast would make my hair curly - so I quit eating it - guess what - it didn't help! lol I have extremely curly hair!!!!!


 
Grandpa always says, 'finish your bread crusts! it'll make your hair curly!'


----------



## crewsk (May 21, 2005)

My dad always said "Eat your spinach, it'll put hair on your chest."  I didn't eat spinach again until I was married!


----------



## Barbara L (May 21, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> My dad always said "Eat your spinach, it'll put hair on your chest."  I didn't eat spinach again until I was married!


So, does your husband like women with hairy chests, or did you figure you already had him, so it didn't matter?  lol  Just kidding!  My dad always told me that coffee would put hair on your chest.  Maybe that's why I don't like coffee!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (May 21, 2005)

Crewsk spinach does in fact put hair on your chest, back, hind end, and other places. You know what, cottage cheese and pork and beans mixed together and sauerkraut do make all your hair curly !
    That was according to My father. He was German/Dutch and My mother was Welsh/American Indian.
    And they never lied to me !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2005)

Soooooo ummmmmm.... who does the hair cutting? Maidrite you never answered my question..... how much for a standard cut and rinse?


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I'll give you a cut, sush - one salon I worked at only had a male clientele. We did cuts, perms, color, highlights, manicures, pedicures, shoe shines and even gave the client a glass of wine. 

Sit back (putting cape around Sushi) Let's give you a shampoo first. <<shampooing>>
now for the deep conditioning...this needs to stay on for a few minutes. 
Don't fall asleep!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

No pro..... *yawn* blem Jkath.


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2005)

Maidrite is a little under the weather today DS, so you will have to wait until tomorrow for that pricing information.  My suggestion is, that since Maidrite, jkath, and Buckytom (and his flowbee) are so skilled, it should be on a tips only basis.  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

okay, Sushi, conditioning's done. 
sushi? wake up!

<<walking the sleeping sushi to the chair, sitting him down, combing through his hair>>

Sush, ya better wake up (not like I'd give you an ear-to-ear mohawk or anything...)


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

jkath, can you do my hair next? i'd like caramel low-lights and cool blonde highlights.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I'll take care of you while Sushi sleeps.

<<Mixing up colors....>>

Okay, dearie - let's color that hair!


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

my hair looks smashing, thank you jkath. ~slipping jkath some cash.~ 
 AUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sush has a PERM now, lol!
what HAPPENED, jkath?


----------



## pdswife (May 22, 2005)

Have you told him that his hair is purple yet?  I love what you've done to his eyebrows.!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

IM UP!!!!  Sorry Jkath. Ok Im ready for the cut.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

um, sush, your new look is, um, GREAT!  but i think it's time for that trim! NOW! run sush, to that barber's chair! i mean, RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

Ummmmmm ok.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

you DO klnow you have a perm and purplr hair now, right?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

This stuff BETTER wash off!!!   *going to sink*


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

all better, no more purple hair. now what about the perm? maybe we can page jkath and see if she's on call and if she'll compe cut it out? sorry sush but you look like a clown.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 22, 2005)

Im going across the street to the Cafe and take a LONG shower!   I'll be back tomorrow for the hair cut. I think Im going to be using a hat for awhile. *leaving and going back to Cafe*


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

You guys! That's not sush, that's Maidrite with a wig!

Sushi, I'm just about done
<<clip clip clip>>

ta da! Holding up mirror to show Sushi the best cut he's ever seen.....


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

maidrite! how COULD you?

sush, you look very handsome with your new haircut!


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Luvs, now that we've colored you, let's give you a little chipping around your face - it'll look really cute, and I'll only take off about 1/2" okay?


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

okay, my stylist is booked, so you can do my hair! i keep long layers but long enough so i can wear a ponytail, okay?


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

no problemo!
They'll still fit in the pony, but if you keep it in for a while, tiny little wispy tendrills will fall around your face. Very feminine. 

<<chip chip chip>>

all done - see? Cute, huh?

(as I used to say in the salon...)

Okay, next victim...........


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

it looks so cute! thanks!
~twisting and turning with mirror in hand to view all angles~
do you carry Caviar shampoo? or TIGI? i'm almost out and i need a new bottle. i don't need conditioner, though. (  spent $13.95 on my last bottle only to discover this).


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Everyone needs conditioner...just the right one.
Let's go with this, and this, and some of this for shine
<<handing luvs many bright colored bottles>.
That should do it! Oh, and of course, there's no charge
here - Maidrite said Bang funded it with "friends who owed
him a favor"


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

lol, no, i swear jkath, you just don'tt need it with my shampoo! my Mom and i both skip the conditioner with TIGI Self-Absorbed Megavitamin shampoo. you just don't need conditioner w/ it. 
and normally my Mom has to use the conditioner from hair dye boxes, daily!


----------



## Maidrite (May 23, 2005)

Ok for most things we have a tips jar but if you want a crew cut it is $2.00 always has always will ! 
    we also do Leg waxing, ear and nose trimming just hair that is. Jkath,Bucky, and I are talking about putting in mud baths and veggie treatments if we have enough votes for them !
    Also we will need more pros to add to the staff as we hope traffic will be brisk!
    Ok I must get a cup of coffee and something to eat over at the Cafe ! Turning the sign over "Gone for 30 minutes Fishing  be back at 3:45".


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

Just so we're all in agreement - the BOYS are the ones doing hair trimming that is coming out of ears and noses, and the BOYS are the ones doing the mud and veggie treatments. I'm also thinking they'd do a lovely job on Pedicures.
I'm sticking to hair cuts and hair treatments....

okay, who wants smurfy-blue hair?


----------



## Maidrite (May 23, 2005)

Ok jkath oh our new shirts and pants are here ! I figured I would get Val put on mine it will be less intimidating   .
    Jkath can you do the ladys waxes on their legs, I don't think Buckytom and me would have good Luck at that ! 
  P.S. Barbara says she will take the smurf hair treatment for the last day of school tomorrow !


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

Tomorrow is the last day of school? 
Whoa!!
Out here in LA-LA land, we don't get our kids back till the 17th of June!
(Of course, we never have snow days either, so there's that....)

One Smurfette for Barbara, cooooooooooooooooooooming up!


----------



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

I want jet black hair! 


Jkath, Wednesday is the last day here. But they get out at 11:10 tomorrow & Wed. Kind of ridiculous if you ask me. Why not just make them go a full day tomorrow & get it over with? I mean all they are doing tomorrow is playing board games & Wed. they give out report cards.


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

It's always kind of weird how they schedule stuff, but a lot of times it's because the teachers have meetings in the latter part of the day on the last week. (and often these "Meetings" are end of the year teacher parties! But don't tell!)

I just picked up our yearbooks that were delivered at the school today, so since I'm the sole yearbook person, I'll be taking the next couple of days going through all of them to make sure they're all perfect, and each has a bookmark with the child's name, room # and teacher on it. This is the second year I've made the yearbook, so next year I'm letting someone else do it! I'll be in charge of the 5th grade blowout party next year instead.

Okay, let's get going on that black hair...you sure you want black? It's hard to remove.... I think we should make you a redhead...oh wait! I forgot about Sushi!
Okay, black it is!
<<going in the back to mix up the color>>


----------



## Maidrite (May 23, 2005)

Jkath Barbara says they have to start back to school the first week of August, Earlier out earlier back ! at least they aren't going full year like in Ottumwa Schools some of them do !


----------



## crewsk (May 23, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Okay, let's get going on that black hair...you sure you want black? It's hard to remove.... I think we should make you a redhead...oh wait! I forgot about Sushi!
> Okay, black it is!
> <<going in the back to mix up the color>>


 

I've been a redhead several times, I love it & other people like it but hubby hates it. He said I could go any color I want as long as it isin't red so I figure why not shock him whith black? (Of course in real life I'd never do it, my coloring wouldn't look good with black hair) I may just tick him off in the next few weeks & become a redhead again since I just got back to my natural color.


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

jkath, can you give me a hand treatment? some sort of extended manicure? they ITCH! i wash them every few hrs. and wear rubber gloves several times a day and it's ruining my hands!


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

jkath when you're done with luvs... can you de-frizz me? lol


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

luvs - don't use antibacterial soap - it'll mess with your hands. First, we'll give you a triple dip in the paraffin tub...
okay, now here's some great hand cream......

Middie - Let me do a conditioning first........okay, now, sit under the dryer........
I'll blow it out and straighten it like a stick in a bit


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

Okay, Middie, let's rinse........

Okay, I'll put some straightening creme on you (don't worry, it's only temporary)...
okay - now for the hairdryer...............


Ta Da!
Straight as a stick! 
Frizzies have been banished!!

Who wants an inverted mohawk?


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

oh jkath i love it !!!! 
thank you
thank you 
thank you


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

Dahling, you look mahvelous!


----------



## middie (May 23, 2005)

i do don't i ??? 

all thanks to you

jkath


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

gee, are those roses you're throwing at my feet?
thank you thank you......
hey, those aren't roses...

okay, I'm on my break - I need a brownie, so I'm walking across the street to the cafe.


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

dove soap and my new moisturizer, from now on, jkath!


----------



## jkath (May 23, 2005)

good girl, luvs.

I'm back, but only to book appointments for Maidrite.
He says he'll be doing mud treatments tomorrow, followed by seaweed body wraps and then having his clients take a soak in the mineral spa. 

Any takers?


----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2005)

Sign me up jkath.  After a year with those kids, I could use a good spa treatment!

 Barbara-Smurfette


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

I'll be back in an hour for the mud bath.  Sounds great!   Can I have a haircut and color too?  I've had the SAME boring hairstyle since I was in highschool.   Don't ya think it's time for a change?


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Barb-ette, you need that treatment to celebrate school being over!

pds: AAAGH! since high school? please tell me you graduated last year.... Do you know that if you wear the same hair as in high school, folks can immediately tell your age, whether you look young or not? Let's put that hair into 2005!

<<snip snip...snip snip....>> Okay, that's for the bulk. Now let's color
<<slapping on a tri-color mix with foils... >>
I hope you like the chunky lites. They're very cool right now.
<<okay, hon, you're going under the dryer to get those colors to come up all the way>>


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

Oh I feel better already!    jkath I don't know what we'd do with out you!!    ( by the way I'm 40!!!   So, I've looked just like this for years and years and years .   Yep, it's time for a change.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Hey, I'm right behind ya sister - I was an 84 grad myself. (although, won't it be great when big hair comes back?)

okay, you're done processing. 
<<snip  snip  snip  snip>>
<<spraying on extra body spray...getting out hair dryer...whooooooooosh!>>
This is my quickie dryer - heats up really nice!
<<getting extra fullness with round brush>>
smoothing on shiny topping

Ta Da~You look 10 years younger!

You do know I'm a trained makeup artist too, right? 
<<working quickly, so as not to apply too much.....adding extra pizzaz to pds>>

You are finito!

<<holding up mirror>>


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

My husband will be in shock!  LOL...  He likes the plain looks.   He told me when we started dating that he liked long hair  and no make up.   Life sure is easy that way but...
sure feels good to "dress " myself up once in awhile.   You did a great job.  

I was the class of 84 too!  
Had my son on GRAD night instead of going to the ceremony!! lololol.
Can't believe he'll be 21 in a few weeks...


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

oooooh!
Grad night here was going to Disneyland all night here - and the girls had to wear dresses with stockings and proper shoes. The boys had to wear sportcoats. It was nice to see everyone so appropriately dressed.

21 huh? whoa! My oldest is 12-1/2


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

yeah.. my timing was off a few years but... it's nice to still be young and have the child raising out of the way.   Now, if I could only get hubby to retire so we could travel and play for the next 20 years!  lol.

Disneyland in dresses and proper shoes.  LOL.   I can just see you
all on Space mountain with your dresses flying.  Good thing it's dark in there.
What great memories you must have made.

What'd the rest of you do on Grad night??


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

That's all we did! The busses took all the seniors down there (lived in Santa Barbara at the time, so it was a longer drive than my now 28 minute commute there) and dropped us off at 6pm. They picked us up and had us back in SB around 9 in the morning. I went home and slept all day!

All the SoCal high schools still do this, and I'm even considering being a chapperone one of these years. My friend did it last year and had a pretty good time.


----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2005)

Our grad nite was at Disneyland too.  We got to wear pantsuits though, and the boys had to wear suits.  I actually went to grad nite twice.  When I was married and 5 months pregnant with my daughter, a friend graduated.  Her cousin was going to go with her (she didn't have a boyfriend), then at the last minute (literally--the buses were already there) her cousin said she couldn't go because she had a date.  I went with her.  The funny thing is, her cousin's date never showed up!  Served her right!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (May 24, 2005)

Thank You Jkath for doing such a great job. Did we get any more people signing up to work for Tips ?
I just picked up your supplies, and I have been looking for Buckytom to help me unload them .
were would you like them?
We  now have checkers and chess chairs and tables for the corners.  Oh by the way we now have 25 different Magazines to choose from. 
Our four plasma screen tv's and dish will be installed tomorrow.  Bang Bang was to bring us over soon wines and cheese to help keep customers happy. Has he been here yet ?


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone around, but that could be because when I was over at the cafe, I heard a banging sound downstairs in the wine cellar. I figured the "bang" must be Bang.

I haven't seen Bucky anywhere....

I like the tables and chess sets. They look quite nice. I've perused your magazine selection, and most of them make sense, but I've never seen a copy of this one, called "How to be cool on an internet forum monthly"


----------



## Maidrite (May 24, 2005)

Well let me clue you in Barbara writes for that one and well I was buying magazines, I just had to. It is kind of fun to read. And she does tell some good jokes in it ! Ok I am off to Find Bang Bang and Buckytom. I think Bucky is having a flowbee made to order for him ! Ok Anyone may enter someone will be here soon to assist you.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Look at these other magazines...
hmmmmmmmmm 
"Professional Clowns Weekly"
"Competitive blinkers quarterly"
"Lion Tamers Monthly"
"Dirt Farmers' Almanac"
"Igloos Illustrated"

sheesh!


----------



## middie (May 24, 2005)

(although, won't it be great when big hair comes back?)

waiting patiently since i still have the hair for it lmao


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

~flipping through a copy of 'igloos illustrated'~ (hey, i'm thinking of moving to Alaska, OKAY? sheesh!)

just came by for a visit and a mini-spa treatment. bring on the facial and the crossaint! i'll take a Pelligrino, too.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm?
<<looking out from steam-filled sauna>>

*yawn* I'm finally done working for the day *yawn*
think I'll go back in the sauna


----------



## Barbara L (May 25, 2005)

Well, my Smurfette do was a hit on the last day of school. What would you suggest for teaching summer school?  

 Barbara


----------



## middie (May 25, 2005)

wilma flinstone ??


----------



## Barbara L (May 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> wilma flinstone ??


That's a good idea.  I'll have to give that one some serious thought. I think I'd look good with red hair.   

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 25, 2005)

Wilma it is!
Do you need to get a rock necklace, or do you have one just laying around?

oh! and don't forget, no shoes!


----------



## Maidrite (May 26, 2005)

Yes girls but you know what? When you come in here and see Barbara or me dance like it was 1977 again, Bee Gee's Singing "Stayin Alive" or "The Grease Album" the first time. And the smiles on our faces, while we clip or wash away all your troubles.  Ya know what? Barbara is a Beautiful Woman, and I be "Da Man". May I help You?
    Oh and while I think of it we have five kinds of mud baths and they are simply to die for, Thy them if you wish !  They will made you feel young again !


----------



## crewsk (May 26, 2005)

I'd like a mud bath. Anything to make me feel younger than I feel today will make me very happy!!


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

i'd like a mud bath, please. it would make my skin so smooth.


----------



## Maidrite (May 26, 2005)

Pick your mud we have 5 different kinds.   or try all five girls. Feel free to change the music there is a radio by each mud pit!


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

thanks, maidrite! think i'll go with the exfoliating mud.
~sinking into mud tub~ 
ahhhh! this is great!


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

i'll try all 5. can  you mix them all into one tub for me ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 26, 2005)

My mud bath smells funny.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

that's cause you're sick sush


----------



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

uh-oh. i think i'm STUCK! 
i GRRRR can't UMPPH get unstuck from this mud! it dried up!
HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maidrite? anybody?
hello?


----------



## crewsk (May 26, 2005)

Luvs, I'm going to pour some warm water in there with you. It should loosen up the mud so you can get out.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 26, 2005)

*grabbing Luvs* Ok.... when Crewsk pours the water dont fight it. I'll pull you out. Can someone get a darn hose? And rope would be nice too.


----------



## Barbara L (May 27, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Wilma it is!... oh! and don't forget, no shoes!


 
That's the best part!  I hate wearing shoes!  Remind me to tell you about my big "rebellion" in high school!  LOL

I should have a rock necklace or two lying around.  Doesn't everyone?   

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

THANK you, sush, thanks crewsk. 
whew!
thought i was gonna be stuck in that tub forever!
i'm very smooth now!


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

so this is a place to get your hair highlighted AND a place to gripe, right?

welp, i have some gripes.
i have MANY gripes.
i can't sleep.
my hair will not cooperate.
i lost 4 pounds.
my feeding tube is leaking and stomach acid burns like crazy on the skin!
the classes i wanted to take are all filled up.
i've been exceptionally cranky and i don't know why.
i hurt my sweet Mom's feelings.
my boyfriend is 28 and has been acting like he's 70.
i am moving out and i'm pretty scared to be all alone for the first time.
my cat is sick.
my other cat is sick.
i burnt my favorite all-clad pot.
i lost my cell phone charger.

okay, i think that's it. that's my gripe list.


----------



## middie (May 27, 2005)

whoa luvs. tough break there hon. hope things turn around for ya real soon


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

i'm just being a grump, middie. we all probably have equally agitating problems, huh?
this is just not a good day for me. i still can't believe someone i knew is dead.


----------



## Maidrite (May 27, 2005)

OK DS you aren't to pumba in the mud
Luvs I have some very heathy kittens you may have as many as you want except Marge, or Peg Leg Petey but you can have Little Baby Guy ! 
 The first two are Barbara's Favs. 
Serve your boyfriend oysters, and Moutain Dew and then start running  
I will put a little dab of breal cream in your hair that will fix that.
Running after putting the oysters and Moutain Dew for your Boyfriend will make you sleep.
Sugar and grease is the key to weight gain.
Pour Baking Soda around your tube it will kill the acid you can also drink this to kill it in your tummy to start off with.
Sign up for different classes in the future then when they are full take the ones you really wanted   
Put a zipper on your mouth and keep it zipped till you have thought about what you are going to say, Then tell her you are sorry and give her flowers.  
You will soon lose the fear and start to wonder why you didn't move out sooner.
Take that pan to someone who has a buffer that will take care of that.
And last but not least buy a new charger  .
And by the way we do have that sixth mud pit that is a combo of all five muds.
You look Perfecto now.
Please stop in again  
Next!


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

thanks for all the advice, maidrite! 
i just took a nice hot bath to cure what ails me.
the only one that's not gonna work is the feeding tube one. it has to be replaced. i called the GI doctor today, and they wanted me to come in, but i was exhausted, so i'm going on tuesday, instead.


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Excellent advice, Maidrite.

Now, can you supply me with an extra 6 hours per day for the next week?


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

i'm gonna take a soak in the mud bath and have myself some drinks.
see you guys later.


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Excellent advice, Maidrite.
> 
> Now, can you supply me with an extra 6 hours per day for the next week?


 
lol jkath. i just said the same thing to dw yesterday. she was pestering me about when i was gonna get some work done around the house, just after i finished a 6 day, 57 hour work week, went food shopping, and was watching the baby while she cleaned up after his dinner (1 year olds like to re-deorate the kitchen with food every night). 
sleep is so overrated.


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Ahhhhhh, Bucky, the joys of parenthood...!

I was at the gym a couple of days ago, so was forced to watch (and read - there's closed captioning) the drivel they had on the TV screen in front of my treadmill. (I couldn't get the one in front of CNN) Anyway, it was a show saying that some mothers "suffer" from a recent new "disorder" from being tired. It showed these women saying "I just can't get any rest!"  Ummmm, yeah. like none of us ever had that problem, and it's a new "disorder"? ...and they didn't show any dads! 

Also, Bucky, your new flowbie came in this morning. I've unpacked it and checked it out. It's pretty cool, but why exactly does it have exhaust pipes?  PS - I like the orange and yellow flames painted on the gas tank....


----------



## buckytom (May 28, 2005)

wow, you guys ordered me the 5 hp gas engine flow-bee?

now i can give a haircut, weed whack, and julienne veggies all with one unit!!!!! see, it has interchangeable heads.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sleep is so overrated.


yes, it is! i sleep about twice a week but i DO lay down each day for several hours and my doctors have said my thinking and speech are still 'fluent and articulate' (i got ahold of my written medical records.  fascinating stuff!) when i was in the hospital and couldn't sleep. 
i'm having a baby next year if i can get pregnant, and i figure i'll sleep about the same then, anyhow, so i might as well be prepared.
and believe me, prescription sleeping pills are overrated. i take them and they just don't work half the time, at least not for a true insomniac like me.


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Bucky, didn't you see the manual for the flowbie? 
I got you the add-ons, but look at this! Ever seen one of these?


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

a flowbee just for our bucky, lol. 
i need a facial. i have some flaking of the skin. an avacado mask, maybe? what do you think, ms. jkath? sigh, i can't wait to get to the NON-virtual spa! they even feed you crossaints and cappucinios, not that i can drink THOSE, lol. i seriously despise caffeine. that stuff is awful! can't believe i used to down several pots a day plus vivarin each day when i was in high school. i was in advanced placement classes and they took a LOT of studying. guess i needed 'SOMETHIN to keep me going!


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

I'd say try the cucumbers on the eyes and an avocado masque today, Luvs. And, while you're at it, a nice mayo-avo masque for your hair too.  Not only will you look beautiful, you'll smell like a salad!

On a more serious note, Luvs, my sister's been sick for many years, and went to a large medical center for more testing again. This time they think it may be partially due to her pancreatitis. What you didn't tell us (after saying you'd had it too) is she said 10% of all panc. cases are fatal. That's really scary.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

i'm very sorry about your sister, jkath. that's so sad.
i'm sorry i didn't mention the death rate for the pancreatitis. i didn't want to scare you guys.
but like i always say, don't worry about me. i'll be fine. i've been through much more than i've posted about and that i don't intend to post about; my new 'esophagus' is a silicone tube i connect to a microvasive button in my belly; i've had a cardiac arrest at least once and they're fairly certain i had a full-blown heart attack not so very long ago. i have tachycardia now. then the pancreatitis, and i'm still here and thriving!
i refuse to die at 24 years old!
i know the pancreatitis is potentially fatal, jkath, but i'm a fighter. i'll be here as long as the site is.
i won't let myself die.
believe me, you haven't even heard the half of it. if you want to know, pm me and i'll fill you in on it.


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

time for another gripe session.
i just found out my feeding tube will be in for at least another year or two. i don't MIND it, but it's a PIA having to be hooked up to an IV pole 24 hours a day. i have no social life anymore; it all centers around the stupid feeding tube. it's not a big deal to actually have it; i just have a little thing called a microvasive button, and it's undetectable. i hardly notice it half the time.
it saved my life, i know that much, but it's still aggrivating.


----------



## Barbara L (May 29, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> wow, you guys ordered me the 5 hp gas engine flow-bee?
> now i can give a haircut, weed whack, and julienne veggies all with one unit!!!!! see, it has interchangeable heads.


Just be careful when you use that thing on me buckytom.  I don't have interchangeable heads!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 29, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Just be careful when you use that thing on me buckytom. I don't have interchangeable heads!
> 
> Barbara


 
but wouldn't that be cool, Barbara? Like Barbie dolls. 
"Hmmm...I just woke up and I'm late for work - I think I'll go with this head- it already has makeup and the hair is perfect!"


Bucky, you got another package and I opened it, because my new hilighting brushes were in there too. What exactly is a "super-duper-coiff-inator"?

BTW, if anyone is interested, I've made up too much of this high volume peroxide bleach solution.  Anyone wanna go platinum blonde?


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

i'll go platinum. i was platinum blonde for years and it really suited me. i once dyed my hair blood red with this funky dye i got in a head shop. it was sorta like manic panic hair dye. it was so pretty.


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

everytime i went red it faded. i got tired of paying all that money for it to fade so i went  back to blonde. platinum i don't know about though. can you mix up an ash blonde jkath?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 29, 2005)

I need my rear waxed.


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I need my rear waxed.


 
ewwwwww!!!!!!!!! you have to get your BUTT waxed?!


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

no more potty talk, please. I'm in Mommy-mode today.

Luvs, I hope you like the platinum - I did it while you were sleeping so you didn't have to waste any time today

Middie, how about a nice tri-color blonding? We'll do a trio of pale neutral, medium ash and a bit darker of a auburn blonde. It will be stunning.


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2005)

Maidrite keeps saying he wants to go platinum, since he was platinum as a toddler, but it *would not* look good on him!  When I think of him with platinum hair, I get the image of Bing Bell from the movie Evil Roy Slade, for some reason!  The really crazy thing is, when I got that image in my head, I hurried to ebay and found the movie Evil Roy Slade and bought it!  lol  Someone at Amazon.com's auction site was selling the VHS version for over $100, and others were selliing it for $30 and more, but I found a new DVD version for $9.50 ($4.50 s&h).  Has anyone ever seen that movie?  One of the stupidest and funniest movies ever made.   

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

Never heard of it. Stupid and funny is always good entertainment

I believe I'm in the mood to braid some hair like Bo Derek in "10"

Any takers? Maidrite, that may be the look you're searching for!


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I believe I'm in the mood to braid some hair like Bo Derek in "10" ...Maidrite, that may be the look you're searching for!


       

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

I'm done, Barbara!

What do you think of your "new man"? What a looker!

Well, I'm off to do some more laundry and finish my son's room.


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2005)

Woohoo!!!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (May 30, 2005)

jkath okay i'm game. it does sound stunningly beautiful !!
maidrite you're looking pretty s-e-x-y there. barbara you
lucky woman you.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

How do you like it, Middie?


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

i love my hair, jkath. thanks for doing it while i was sleeping, but, um, my pillowcase and sheets are black with pink skeletons with bows on thier heads and gray heart-shaped flames surrounding them. 

at least, they USED to be. now they have bleach spots all over them. hopefully Hot Topics still has them so i can get a new set.


----------



## middie (May 30, 2005)

jkath i don't like it i LOVE it !!!! thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

middie, you look FANTASTIC!


----------



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

Now we all can take our time at the spa, since Sushi prepaid for us.

Won't we look _lovely_!


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Sush!  I'm ready!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

take time ? i have been. been here since last night !! lol


----------



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

So that's where you've been, Middie!


----------



## Maidrite (May 31, 2005)

OK I am ready,
    OK Jkath and Buckytom since I really need you guys I will tell you how to get that extra 6 hours and maybe a little bit more each day.                                                                                           #1- Do like Leonardo D. did, He said you needed only 15 minutes every four hours to sleep. That adds 5 hours min. right there !
                  #2- Pretend that your life stinks, cause we all know that during times like that hours seem like days!
       That is my two step plan to " Enjoying life and not know it. " This book will be on the stands soon but for all my close friends I just thought I would share it with you for free !  
                  Oh Buckytom your New flobee runs on Moonshine !
              Ok this weeks deal. Wax one cheek, Get the other done free ! Comes with a Booting for free as well!


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

how much for a facial waxing? i need my eyebrows done. and while we're doing that might as well get it all don't ya think?


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> #1- Do like Leonardo D. did, He said you needed only 15 minutes every four hours to sleep. That adds 5 hours min. right there !


He *does* mean DiVinci and not DiCaprio!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

At least I feel cultured (or just old) I didn't even think of DiCaprio!

Middie, close your eyes, hold your breath (*****RIP****) 
<<middie screams>>
Okay, that's one eyebrow....here we go...close your eyes, hold your breath
<<phone rings>>
hold on, Middie .......


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

*turning blue* jkath !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

oh! Middie! Quick! <<******RIP*****>> okay! you are done!

You look devine!


<<running out before Middie regains consiousness>>


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

*falls off chair onto floor*


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

~pulling middie up off the floor~ 
i usually wax my brows at home, but middie inspired me.
~sqeeezing eyes shut and gripping edge of chair~
okay, jkath, i'm ready!
when i'm done, my nails need some maitenence. i keep them short, but they need re-buffed and filed.


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

(***RIP***RIP***) Hey! I'm getting pretty quick at this!

~buff~buff~buff~buff~

ta daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

OUCH! my eyebrow region is all red now. i hate waxing.
but my nails look fabulous! 
~handing jkath a hefty tip~


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

ooooooooh! A peppermint patty - my favorite!


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2005)

*waking up*... am i out of my coma yet??
WHOA !!!! My unibrow is gone !! waaaaay 
cool. thanks jakth !


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Il est tres facile.

-----------

I'm on a break now, so I need to gripe.

When a man buys pants, he knows what size he is.  Always. Every brand is the same.

But, when I buy a pair of pants, every brand is different. Why am I a junior 3 at Kohl's, but a 0 when I shop at White House Black Market? Why am I a 2 at Gap,  but sometimes a 1? Why can't I even find a pair of pants small enough at Nordstrom unless I go into the teeny bopper section?

Either something fishy is going on, or all clothing brands are numerically dyslexic.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 1, 2005)

you could do the same thing i do jkath and grab the pants they use for the sign they always fit me LOL


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

it's the same with me, jkath. at abercrombie, i'm a 0 or a 00 and those still fall down without a belt. at GAP, a 1 or 2. at american eagle, a 2. at Gadzook's depending on the brand, i was a 1, a 3, and a 2.


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Maidrite....huh?


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

another thing, ms. jkath...
i have trouble finding shirts that fit. (i can find tight-fitting shirts sometimes, but usually have to search for them.)
so i go to goodwill and go through all the boys' tee-shirts.
some of my favorite tee-shirts are from there.
since you must be about the same weight as me, i'm willing to bet the same sizes would fit you. i wear a medium 10/12 or a large 14/16. 14/16 usually works out best.
you can go to abercrombie and pay $150.00 for a tee-shirt or go to goodwill and get an even cuter tee-shirt for $2.


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Absolutely! I can wear my son's shirts, but he's asked me not to.....
Do you have a PacSun store anywhere near you? Their clothes are nice and small, and actually fit. But, you can only wear surf shirts so often.....
Here's another idea: fiind a shirt you truly adore. Look at the tag, then make a search for it on ebay. I got the cutest shirt there (actually got a lot, but regarding this one....) and you would love it. It's a tank top with various shades of pink stripes and it's covered in clear sequins so it kinda is sparkly. I feel like Barbie when I wear it.
Best thing is I've never paid more than a few dollars on ebay for tops and they usually still have the tags on 'em.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 2, 2005)

Jkath do you think they would have one of those my size, although the thought of me looking like Barbie is not what I think works with this hairdo you gave me. You know what it is just good to be me !


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

hmmmm...odd mental picture there.

<<quickly unbraiding Maidrite's hair, giving a nice conservative cut, using styling cream>>

Now you are back! But you need something......Ah! Here ya go - your rose petal mousse that you left on the counter of the cafe.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 2, 2005)

pssssss come here jkath, aahh errr That was Buckytoms , but I do look good don't I ?


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Absolutely! I can wear my son's shirts, but he's asked me not to.....
> Do you have a PacSun store anywhere near you? Their clothes are nice and small, and actually fit. But, you can only wear surf shirts so often.....
> Here's another idea: fiind a shirt you truly adore. Look at the tag, then make a search for it on ebay. I got the cutest shirt there (actually got a lot, but regarding this one....) and you would love it. It's a tank top with various shades of pink stripes and it's covered in clear sequins so it kinda is sparkly. I feel like Barbie when I wear it.
> Best thing is I've never paid more than a few dollars on ebay for tops and they usually still have the tags on 'em.


 
we have pac sun, right at one of the malls around here. my best friend works there.
i MISS gadzook's; they shut down, though. i hear they were bought out by another company. i got a pink tongue ring/barbell from there. (my tongue piercing was my 16th b-day gift, and i had my lebret- the area between the lower lip and the chin- pierced, too. i took those out by the time i was 19.) 
since your my big sis, i can borrow that top, right? it sounds soooooo cute! you can borrow some of my clothes, too! they're all really cute!
i just bought my spring wardrobe in march and have the prettiest green tank tops and a little green purse. that's the color for this season!


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i just bought my spring wardrobe in march and have the prettiest green tank tops and a little green purse. that's the color for this season!


 
Not only do I have the green handbag with a rhinestone pin, I have the matching shoes.


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> pssssss come here jkath, aahh errr That was Buckytoms , but I do look good don't I ?


 
That's funny, Bucky told me it was for YOU!

And, yes, you look great - kinda like the cover of Fortune Magazine.


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

~handing armload of clothes over to jkath and trading them for her armload-full~
here, it's mostly GAP, but there are some other brands in there, too. Abercrombie, American eagle, Hippie jeans, Dollhouse jeans, some belts....


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks - here's some for you to try - 
let's see....bootleg jeans....bootleg stretch jeans....black bootleg jeans....acid washed bootleg jeans....black tank...pink tank...black and pink...pink pumps, green pumps, red pumps, purple pumps, white pumps......ah! and the sparkly pink top.


I need to do something with my hair....I used to have it fuschia, and I liked it........


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the load of clothes, big sister!

i used to have cotton candy pink hair when i was 15. i used to get the dye at a head shop. my Parents were veerrrryyyyyyy tolerant of my teenage antics. good for them.... i know i mustv'e driven them nuts. i see now why they wouldn't let me drive till i was 19.


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

I also had a lovely shade of lavendar. I liked that one too.

I had a turquoise stripe followed by a few muli-colored stripes in my platinum hair.
(I got the idea from Missing Person's first album, so I did my hair like Dale Bozzio)

Any thoughts as to what I should do now?
You guys all look fabuloso and I look boring....


ideas, people....I need ideas!


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

jkath you can go with the "Flock of Seagulls" look lol


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2005)

Had that in beauty school. Also had the asymetric version as well, and at the same time, I had a braided "tail" that hung to my waist.


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2005)

hmmmm... what about the jane child do?? lol


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

hmmmmm, jkath.....
i think some subtle honey-colored highlights would suit you well.
how about some medium-brown low-lights, too?
or i could go up to the head shop and get you some manic panic dye. maybe we could do some blue stripes?
i had blue hair at 16. it was just my bangs, which are grown out. i also had blood red (full head), the cotton candy pink, bright orange, hot pink and purple tips so when i pulled it up, my tips were vibrantly bright, and i think that's it?


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

luvs did people ever call you rainbow-brite by chance? lol


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

nope, middie; my nickname was 'sweetie'.


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

Middie - Jane Child - epitomy of cool in the era. So unbelievably danceable.
I had her music the first week I heard it. I threw out all my old stuff in one of my moves and hadn't heard her for years. My new favorite radio station (which plays absolutely everything from classic rock to new wave to funk to disco to now) played her a couple of weeks ago. I haven't danced so much in I don't know when.

"don't wanna fall in love...no no.........."

Okay, I'll take the Jane child do, so I guess I'll need some long extensions. Shall I go with the chain too?


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

jkath of course you need the chain !!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

here we go - whadda ya think?


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

you got it right on the nose jkath !!!!
pun intended lol


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder what happens when you have a bad cold with one of those?
Mud bath Anyone ?  Thank You Jkath for Ordering the New Mud, That old mud was getting kind of Dirty ! I am going to run to the Cafe and get a bite to eat see you later!


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Thank You Jkath for Ordering the New Mud, That old mud was getting kind of Dirty !


 
mud IS dirt, maidrite, lol. 

BTW, i could go for a mudbath right about now.


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

mud bath?? yes please !!


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank You Luvs I wasn't sure !   Next where is Buckytom and that Power Flobee when ya need him !


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 3, 2005)

Luvs do you really have a new bullet mixer you want to get rid of ?
I might be interested !


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

<<opening box>>
Guess what the UPS driver just delivered?
A whole box of wigs!

<<trying on a dark brown flip>> Don't I look like Gidget?
or, how about this one? 
<<puts on a blonde beehive>> "Rock Lobster!"


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

rock lobster lol. think i'll try on the tina turner wig.
*looking* mmmm, maybe not


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

Here try this!
<<Handing Middie a 1987 Bon Jovi Wig>>


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Luvs do you really have a new bullet mixer you want to get rid of ?
> I might be interested !


 
yep! pm me and i'll give you any details you need.


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

jkath... yep the bon jovi thing is working for me look !!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2005)

<<sees Middie dashing off>>
Hey! She's a little runaway!


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

going to New Jersey !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok folks.... I need a cut again. Just a NORMAL cut please.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks like I'm the only one around at the moment DS.  I don't think you want me cutting your hair.   But I got this great new face mask that heats up when you spray water on it.  So sit back and relax, and I'll give you a face massage.  Maidrite, jkath, or buckytom will be along shortly to give you that normal cut!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 6, 2005)

OK DS I have just what you need. "The Elvis" named after Barbara's Grandma ! coming up! How about a ^ Muds Bath no pumbaing in the Mud !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 6, 2005)

No thanks Maidrite. *cowering under ledge* The CHICKEN IS OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

*running into cafe after sush*... you dink luvs made him a chicken salad today lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 6, 2005)

*comming out from ledge* But I heard a 'cluck'.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 6, 2005)

Do you do dye jobs here?  My gray is starting to show on the edges again!


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> *running into cafe after sush*... you dink luvs made him a chicken salad today lol


 
i shall continue pleading the 5th.
that cleaver ACCIDENTALLY landed on that chicken! 
(twice.) 
i SWEAR!


----------



## middie (Jun 7, 2005)

only twice luvs  

you sure about that ?


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> only twice luvs
> 
> you sure about that ?


 
ummmmm.... maybe it was 6 times. 
or 12....
i might have accidentally crashed into it with the golf cart at top speed four times, too. OOPS!
chicken quesadillas, anyone?


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Do you do dye jobs here? My gray is starting to show on the edges again!


 
Choclate! Wake up! You slept through your whole hair appointment! <<showing choc the mirror>>

Gray? What gray?!  You look wonderful! 
You need to get a new outfit for that 'do!
Here's a charge card - go crazy!


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok folks.... I need a cut again. Just a NORMAL cut please.


 
Putting towel around Sushi's neck, putting cape over that.
<<Sushi runs around with cape, a la Superman>>

<<running after Sushi>> Hey! You can't fly with that thing!!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 7, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Choclate! Wake up! You slept through your whole hair appointment! <<showing choc the mirror>>
> 
> Gray? What gray?! You look wonderful!
> You need to get a new outfit for that 'do!
> Here's a charge card - go crazy!


 
Thanks jkath!  I feel great! 

Now, is there any way, you can magically make me a size 10 again?


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

hey, guys! how're you?
i'm in a good mood.
i just got my new williams-sonoma wine glasses and a new apron.
plus a guy i had called about adopting his cats (he and his baby are allergic) called me yesterday, and i just returned his call, and he says i am by far the most interested in the cats. i guess he wants me to have them. i said i couldn't take them till i get my own place, but he didn't really mind about that.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 7, 2005)

Luvz I am so happy for you !  
Jkath you out done yourself on Choclatechef but hey you did start out with a nice looking woman to start with !


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Thanks jkath! I feel great!
> 
> Now, is there any way, you can magically make me a size 10 again?


 
Glad you like it...but size 10? Honey, this is virtual world - *ding* <<tapping choclatechef with a magic wand>> you are now a size 8.


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

<<finally catching up with "Super-Sushi" and tackling him to the floor>>

Now what have I told you about capes? They're for haircuts, not flying.

Lean back in the bowl. Let's give you a nice scalp massage and an aromatherapy treatment before your cut.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 7, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Luvz I am so happy for you !
> Jkath you out done yourself on Choclatechef but hey you did start out with a nice looking woman to start with !


 
 I am now in love with Maidrite! What a sweet guy! Watch out BarbaraL!

I love compliments.....

Oh, and jkath! I meant to thank you for the credit card!  

I went out last night to a luxury spa! They pampered me like a princess from head to toe.

Then I flew to France where I bought the most magnificent black silk cocktail dress by Chanel. Black is so slimming! They had me buy silk underwear and stockings, and a pair of black slingback Ferragamo pumps. Then, of course I could not pass up the red Chanel purse! 

And don't you love Chanel #5 perfume and toiletries! I bought tons of it.

The makeup department is terrific and they did a complete job on me. You ought to see how good I look!

Then I flew back to New York and went to Tiffany's where I found a wonderful 3 strand 36 inch cultured pearl necklace with a fantastic diamond clasp! And the mobe pearl surrounded by diamonds earrings are the perfect finishing touch!  

I am home now, and I feel like a new woman! Oh yes, your credit card is now maxxed out!

And my new clothes magically now fit my wonderful size 8 figure!

How can I ever thank you jkath!


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

You forgot one thing....what did you eat in Paris? 

You look stunning, and you only thought the card was maxed out. I got one more thing for your makeover.....
Vanna, open the curtain.....

a classic convertible silver Jaguar with leather seats, and beautiful shiny rims. You needed it to match the silver surfer, after all.


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay, Sushi, it's time for your haircut....Sushi? Sushi?

Looks like he fell asleep during the treatment. I'll let him rest for a while.
<<putting yellow sticky on Sushi's forehead which reads "let us know when you wake up">>


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 7, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> You forgot one thing....what did you eat in Paris?
> 
> You look stunning, and you only thought the card was maxed out. I got one more thing for your makeover.....
> Vanna, open the curtain.....
> ...


 
I went to a marvelous little bistro in Paris and had coffee and crossiants this morning.  

In New York, I had lobster!  

Oh jkath!!!! How did you ever know my dream car was a Jaguar!!!!! 

I could not be more happy!


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

You and me both!
That's why I got my new car last summer - it's a little gold sonata. It looks like a baby jag.


Sushi? Are you awake yet?
<<hears snoring in the back room>>

Coffee and croissants, choclate? That is my breakfast of choice every time I'm in Vegas (go there way too often!) I'll have some at "Paris Las Vegas" for you.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 7, 2005)

Dag gummit!  I forgot to tell you that while I was in France, I made a few little side trips......

They are shipping me one of each item they make-- of their _best copper lined with stainless steel cookware_.  It should be here in a week [along with the rest of my House of Chanel purchases]. 

I'm sorry, my new Louis Vuitton luggage could not hold all of my new clothes.

I just couldn't leave France without a few little "souvenirs".


----------



## jkath (Jun 7, 2005)

Which is why females should always be accompanied by a herd of bellhops.

Copper lined stainless? WOW!
(could you even imagine?!)


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 7, 2005)

No, It is stainless lined Copper!


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Which is why females should always be accompanied by a herd of bellhops.
> 
> Copper lined stainless? WOW!
> (could you even imagine?!)


 
my set of all-clad is stainless lined copper. i love it.


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, my new Louis Vuitton luggage could not hold all of my new clothes.


 
my Mom just got a lavender Vuitton handbag. i have a fake Coach bag that she likes, so we're gonna trade for a night or two.
you just need some rubbermaid bins to carry all of your new clothes, choc! just pack them in and drag them home. that's what i do.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 8, 2005)

Choclatechef I   you right back. And Luvz Thats Not Fair I don't even have a handBag.  But You know what After Jkath gets done with my Hair and Nails I might have to look into one of those. " It will more than likely to be Barbara's.


----------



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

Barbara needs a new handbag. All women do.
For example, I need a yellow handbag. Why? Because I love yellow. Do I have yellow shoes? No. Therefore, I need a pair. Do I have a blouse to go with them? No. Therefore, I need one.
So, because I love yellow, I need a blouse, shoes and a handbag.

Now ask me about purple.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 8, 2005)

What about purple? Oh I know it is Donnie Osman, & Princes color! Well that does take up the 70 and 80's .


----------



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

I adored Prince through the 80s...he dressed like me, we were the same size...hey! I couldn've borrowed his clothes! As for Donny Osmond, he's still making music - can you believe it?! 

I really like purple. I have purple amethyst jewelry.
Therefore, I need purple shoes, a handbag and a top to match my amethysts.
Now do you understand?


----------



## luvs (Jun 8, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Glad you like it...but size 10? Honey, this is virtual world - *ding* <<tapping choclatechef with a magic wand>> you are now a size 8.


well, if this is a virtual world, i make her a size double 0 through a 3, so we can lend her our clothes, jkath, and then we can borrow hers!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 8, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> well, if this is a virtual world, i make her a size double 0 through a 3, so we can lend her our clothes, jkath, and then we can borrow hers!


 
No luvs!  At 5'8", I would look like a brown string bean!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

hey, choc.  I'm 5'8".  Let me see those new clothes...............


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 8, 2005)

Not by the hair of your chinny chin chiin!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

Aw, c.mon.  Just one outfit? I'll pay for the drycleaning after.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 8, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Aw, c.mon. Just one outfit? I'll pay for the drycleaning after.


 
Touch my new couture clothes and you will pull back a nub!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

OK OK, I'm feelin' it!

Just let your good friends go around in rags, then.


----------



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, you guys are tall! I'd like to be 5'7" when I grow up, but considering I'm 38, I'm thinking that's not gonna happen. So, it's 5'4" for me.

MUDBUG! Let go of those clothes and lookie over here.....
Carson from Queer Eye has offered to take you to New York for a shopping spree and here's a credit card for you. Only stipulation: please bring me a good slice of pizza.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm glad it's Carson and not Stacy (who BTW wears some extremely ugly clothes).  Will bring you back an entire NY pizza, unless you would rather have deep dish from Chicago instead.

Can Thom Filicia redo my house while Carson and I are out shopping?  And can Ted whip up something good to eat?


----------



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

That is my dream! I'd love to "borrow" those guys for about a week. Carson is my favorite, but Thom is a close second. 
As for the pizza, I can't decide..so how about both? Just don't drip it on your new fabulous outfits!!!

Oh, and in full agreememt with you on Stacey. Why can't Clinton do the show alone?


----------



## luvs (Jun 8, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> And Luvz Thats Not Fair I don't even have a handBag. But You know what After Jkath gets done with my Hair and Nails I might have to look into one of those. " It will more than likely to be Barbara's.


 
lol, maidrite? you like to carry handbags, get your nails done, and have jkath do your hair?
hmmmmm....


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Choclatechef I  you right back. And Luvz Thats Not Fair I don't even have a handBag. But You know what After Jkath gets done with my Hair and Nails I might have to look into one of those. " It will more than likely to be Barbara's.


 
maidrite, is that YOU in that this picture, gasp?!:
http://www.eluxury.com/brands/louis_vuitton/index.jhtml?SectionID=6000
nice purse maidrite! is is barb's? 
or is it a European carryall? 
(have you seen that sienfeld episode w/ the European carryall? it's hilarious!!!!) 
here's the bag i want:


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

ohhhhhhh i love those boots, but there's no way on earth i'm paying 1200 bucks for 'em


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

i can picture you in those boots, mid.
i'm asking my Mom to buy me the purse for me in exchange for gaining 9 lbs..


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Those boots are so me too, Middie! I love 'em...except the hangy-down thingy. I'd prefer buckles going around. Luvs, you need to go to estate sales for handbags. I've seen bags with all over print that were vintage, (thus, kept in perfect condition in boxes) for around $5-$10 a pop.
Has anyone seen Mudbug since she and Carson jetted off to New York? I'm dying to see what he found for her.
(and I hope she remembers my pizza!)


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

i'd rather have the buckle too jkath, but those are still cute boots


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

My favorite boots in the eighties were high heeled, pointed toe and about 6 or 8 straps going around the calf, with a buckle on the side. A zipper went up the back. They were patent leather and oh so cool. I saw some almost exactly like 'em at Kohl's last month, but they make boots for people with stick-figure legs. My calves wouldn't fit!


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 9, 2005)

Go to your local cobler he can make you a pair.
I was wearing Dingo Boots, Leather tire tread sandles, and  Penny loafers as a kid. Sports had me in High Top tennis shoes or deck shoes, and of course cletes I am sure there are other guys that remember my cletes too!   
I am in Heaven, Movies this summer are going to be good. 
Have to see Cinderela Story, War of The  Worlds, Fantastic 4, Batman Reborn, and others.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Go to your local cobler he can make you a pair.


 
I can't afford what she'd charge! Just to get the h's dress shoes re-soled was $55! And, it took about a month.
(She's been doing business here in the village for about 30 years+ and is the only cobbler around)
I imagine custom made boots would be around 6 months' time and $400.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

wel heck jkath if your calves didn't fit i sure know in the heck mine won't lol


----------



## luvs (Jun 9, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> My favorite boots in the eighties were high heeled, pointed toe and about 6 or 8 straps going around the calf, with a buckle on the side. A zipper went up the back. They were patent leather and oh so cool. I saw some almost exactly like 'em at Kohl's last month, but they make boots for people with stick-figure legs. My calves wouldn't fit!


 
my favorite boots in 2005 are black leather, with HUGE chunky heels and zippers up the sides.


----------



## middie (Jun 9, 2005)

my favorite boots were the ones that came just above the ankle with skinny heels and the chain wrapped around going under the heel.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Middie! I saw those....where was it.....oh yes! Vegas! In the Aladdin mall.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

I have 2 favorite pairs of boots right now. One pair comes just below my knees & zips up the side with a semi-chunky heel & the other pair comes about 2 inches above my ankles, with kinda squared toes & heels that are not to thick & not too thin. I love boots!!!


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 9, 2005)

Last year, I bought a pair of black knee high Ferragamo flat heeled boots!  I love them to distraction.  I'm scared to wear them...


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

If I could get away with it I'd wear my boots year round. I love shoes but boots are my favorite. Funny thing though, I hate wearing shoes! That's the first thing to come off when I walk in the house.


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Choc, put those boots on and go paint the town!

Crewsk, I love boots too, especially the ankle-high ones you wear with jeans.
I want cowboy boots next. Then I can be fancy-shmancy.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a pair of ankle high ones too that are brown. Yeah, I want a pair of cowboy boots too, just can't decide what I really like though.


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Crewsk, we must go shopping. It's not a want, it's a need.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I have 2 favorite pairs of boots right now. One pair comes just below my knees & zips up the side with a semi-chunky heel & the other pair comes about 2 inches above my ankles, with kinda squared toes & heels that are not to thick & not too thin. I love boots!!!


 
i would LOVE a pair of knee-high boots, but they all wobble on my legs cause i'm too skinny for them. dagnabbit!


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

i have some brown mid-length boot with a chunky heel that i love.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 10, 2005)

Before My 11:55 hair appointment gets here I will tell you about mine.
I loved My Biker Boots I had with chains on them, And my Dingo Boots.
 My Favorite Boots were the two pair my Brother gave me when he came Back from the war. They lasted forever and talk about comfort. 
Yes I be "The Man".
Ok Next !


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

biker boots, maidrite? do you have a harley? i love those bikes. the ones with ape-hangers are a hoot, though.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 10, 2005)

No I wish I did, I have always wanted a Harley,Indain, or one of the New Victory Motorcycles. 
The closest I have came was my Biker Boots, Pony tail, and Mustach and Gotee.
Which I Glady shaved off before I married Barbara.
  Now Tell me "WHO'S THE MAN" ?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 10, 2005)

And he's so much cuter without that stupid goatee, mustache, and ponytail!  (it was more of a rat-tail)  He grew them because he has a baby face.  I love him without them _because_ he has a baby face!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jun 10, 2005)

Barbara, wouldn't you also say it's much nicer to cuddle someone with a clean-shaven face?


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> And he's so much cuter without that stupid goatee, mustache, and ponytail! (it was more of a rat-tail) He grew them because he has a baby face. I love him without them _because_ he has a baby face!
> 
> Barbara


 
i made my babe cut his long hair very early on in our relationship. i don't mind his goatee and moustache, though.
i got to shave his head. THAT was neat.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 11, 2005)

Barbara "IS NOT" going to shave my head!   

But She can shave the hair on my back and the back of my neck!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Barbara "IS NOT" going to shave my head!


Do I hear a challenge?!!!   

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

uh-oh, lol! them's is 'fightin words.
i'll throw $20 down on barbara. where's our bookie choc? we need her to take bets.
can't wait to see a picture of your new do, maidrite!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2005)

Uh-oh! I just realized that if I shave his head, I will be the one who has to look at him! I like some men bald, but I definitely cannot picture him like that. Plus, his hair is just too fun to run my fingers through! Nope, can't do it!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

aw, well, it is pretty nice to run your fingers through your guy's hair. my babe let his grow a little after i shaved it and it looks very nice now.
his Mom was rather happy after he cut it!


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

Barbara, I think it's time for you to be pampered. You've worked your tail off all year, and Summer School is rapidly approaching.
So, here's the menu:
1. Deep cleansing mint shampoo followed by Deep Conditioning treatment under the hood dryer.
2. Manicure with hand massage, with buff for a natural shine.
3. Pedicure with leg and foot massage, pale pink polish.
4. Lunch catered by Paula Deen.
5. Full body massage, with extra attention to the shoulders.
6. Facial, followed by a soak in the spa with cucumbers on your eyes.
7. Subtle hi-lights and lo-lights throughout the hair for extra depth in your color.
8. Haircut (but not too much - we just want to get those ends looking healthy)
8. Blow dry.
9. Shine serum on the hair.
10. Subtle makeup on the face for natural enhancement.
11. A spritz of your favorite fragrance.

Okay! How do you feel?


----------



## middie (Jun 11, 2005)

*slipping into chair wearing a mask that looks just like barbara*...
i feel great jkath !!!  lol


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Barbara, I think it's time for you to be pampered. You've worked your tail off all year, and Summer School is rapidly approaching. ...How do you feel?


I feel great jkath!  Thanks.  I had to laugh when you said Summer School is rapidly approaching.  We've already finished our first week of Summer School!  Three more to go.

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

Goodness! Already? I thought it started on Monday for you. Our schools get out on Thursday....which means it's going to be Disneyland time very soon!

Middie, I saw you walk in - feel free to take advantage of all those services, except I think we should go lighter on the hair color for you, and I'm thinking either pale silvery blue or a dark blue for your toes.


----------



## middie (Jun 11, 2005)

mmmmmm go with the pale silvery blue.


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah, pale silvery blue.
sigh, long day, gang. i'm beat.
just checking in to see how yins all are.
i'm heading over to the cafe to get some dessert. i think there's cheesecake. anyone need anything?


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 11, 2005)

I need a Platnum Blond hair color job Jkath, Just don't tell Barbara she will have a hissy fit. I think she would like it when its done though!

Luvs, I mailed it myself so its on the way! 
Barbara is so Happy she has been wanting one !


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

Luvs, I'm thinking I want to put a pink streak in your hair. Like a nice, deep pink.
And, maybe make it a 4-strand braid, and weave in some pretty rose quart chips that have holes drilled in them for beading. They're smooth, so they won't hurt if you flip your hair around.
(sad thing is, I know this first hand, only they were amethysts....)


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

Platinum it is, Maidrite...but I warn you, you've had so many processes done, that your hair may fall out in chunks. Here, sign this waiver that says I'm not responsible in any way.............  <handing Maidrite the pen>


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

okay, maidrite! yours is a-comin in 2 or 3 days.

jkath, lets go for green instread. 
lol, i was thinking about if i should put a streak in my hair after you brought it up, and i just decided to get one. gotta get out to Tela Ropa and get some bleach and green dye. wait, i guess not. i just looked them up on yahoo and they aren't located in pittsburgh anymore. they got raided awhile ago so maybe that had something to do with it. or maybe the rent got too high. i'll have to ask around and find out why. shows how observant i am, lol; i drive by the old store 3 times a week. 
i'll have to find a new place to get some dye.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 12, 2005)

I was in excruciating pain today, plus had a big paper due tonight (MAJOR paper due in 9 days), so I think I need to shock my system.  Could I please have a magenta dye job, along with peacock blue (my *absolute favorite color*) finger nails and toenails?  I'll let you surprise me with the hair style.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2005)

(((((((((hugs)))))))))) barbara. is it the kidney stones putting you in pain? get well, soon, my friend.
i think the peacock blue and the magenta would be lovely on you. peacock blue IS a pretty color. i love it, too.
you can choose your colors here:
http://www.manicpanic.com/creamswatch.htm
or here: (gotta scroll down to see the swatches)
http://www.garmentdistrict.com/store/rock/punky/index_punky.htm
http://www.hottopic.com/store/product.asp?LS=0&AID=3751246&PID=952457&RN=192&ITEM=276685


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok jkath I have changed my mind I want a Skunk Hairdo, Barbara just couldn't be upset with that and it shouldn't make my hair fall out! 

Great Luvs Barbara will be there Drooling and waiting!


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, Barbara...you are done!
<<spinning the chair around to reveal the new "Barb" with a magenta updo, soft tendrils around the face and neckline, with a beautiful hair pin keeping it up, made from peacock blue vintage crystals set in pewter.
Nails and toes are peacock blue, as is the new Anne Taylor sheath dress and matching pumps. A lovely magenta bag with a peacock and pewter handle is the final touch.

What do you think?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2005)

Woohoo!  Thanks jkath!  I'll be the talk of the town. 

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Barbara, wouldn't you also say it's much nicer to cuddle someone with a clean-shaven face?


I didn't see your post earlier.  Yes, it is definitely much nicer to cuddle someone with a clean-shaven face!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> (((((((((hugs)))))))))) barbara. is it the kidney stones putting you in pain? get well, soon, my friend.
> i think the peacock blue and the magenta would be lovely on you. peacock blue IS a pretty color. i love it, too.
> you can choose your colors here:
> http://www.manicpanic.com/creamswatch.htm
> ...


Thanks for the hair swatches. There were some pretty colors. The ones that glow under a black light were pretty interesting. Thanks for the hug--yes it was kidney stones. One of the worst bouts I've had in a long time. Speaking of peacock blue, that is the color James (Maidrite) and I painted the bookcases in my classroom. I would love to paint a room in our house peacock blue. Or at least a wall.  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

You ought to, Barbara! I have got so many different colors on my walls......!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm planning on it jkath!  Maybe the spare bedroom.  I've got my sewing machine set up in there, and that is a cheery color.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 13, 2005)

Yea it s a good color. Man is it sticky right now 89 degrees and humid!


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 19, 2005)

Doesn't anyone need their hair done or a mud bath ?


----------



## luvs (Jun 19, 2005)

sure, maidrite! i waited at the front desk for a few days cause i  wanted to get my nails done, but nobody was there. 
the phone kept ringing, so i answered it, and there are appointments booked out the wazoo!
what color to get for the nails?... hmmmm......


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2005)

i could gor for a hair cut. maybe 3 inches please


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 19, 2005)

*calling Barbershop* Yeah.... Maidrite I have to get my ears waxed. I would like to make an appointment for late Monday. You can call me at the Cafe, thanks.


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2005)

sush did you tell him him the phone number ??? maidrite if he didn't it's 555-cafe


----------



## luvs (Jun 20, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- I have to get my ears waxed.QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## tweedee (Jun 20, 2005)

ears waxed????????????????  i thought only spok did that


----------



## jkath (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey! This place needs some oompf! Barbara, how about you paint the walls peacock blue and we recover these barber chairs in a snowy white? 
Maidrite! Maidrite! Where are you? You have a client waiting!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 20, 2005)

*running in from across the street* Ok Maidrite! Im here for my waxing! Where are you? Whats with everyone waiting? And can you turn on your AC?? Its HOT in here!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 20, 2005)

*tapping feet* Well I have to get back to the Cafe. Call me when ya have time Maidrite. *running across street*


----------



## jkath (Jun 20, 2005)

<<looking at note left taped to the counter>>
"Tell Sushi I won't be in today, as Barbara needs me to paint the office peacock blue and help feed the tiny kittens"

Well, since there's nobody else waiting, I'm going back to the cafe to grill my tri-tips and cook up the artichokes.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2005)

The tri-tip and artichokes sound awfully good jkath! 

Maidrite was sick today, so there goes the painting again!
He would do it tomorrow, but that ear waxing is going to be quite a job. Have you seen Sushi's ears?  

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

The dinner was really good, and I make PA Baker's Grilled Avocados with it.

I thought of you when I went to the mall yesterday and walked by See's. Even the smell of it is wonderful, and I may have gone in for a marzipan, but it was packed. Funny thing is, almost below it on the lower level is godiva and there's never anyone in there!

Tell Maidrite to please get better soon -I haven't seen Bucky around lately and _someone_ needs to work with the flowbee!


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

wanna try the flow-bee on my cat?


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh yes! Let's try!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the memory jkath!  For anyone who has never been to a See's store, you have to go to one.  The interior is pure black and white and just as clean and fresh looking as can be.  I get the catalogs, but it's not the same as going to the stores!

Maidrite is still sick, but he said he might be able to drag himself into the barber shop sometime today.  He said he's ready to flowbee the cat Luvs!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

~plopping kitty carrier down~
here's my cat! 
i brought bean for the trim. he's a good sport. he won't protest too much when you vacuum his fur off.
jkath, he wants his whiskers tinted blue. 
i brought 2 of my girl cats to get thier nails painted.
not that I'VE painted my esther's nails before or anything. 
they brought a card for you, maidrite. it says, 'get well soon!'


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

Here ya go Barbara - 
One of the See's ladies, still in their
proper outfit with the comfortable
shoes to match.


----------



## jkath (Jun 21, 2005)

Luvs, your kitties are done! They look fab!
I've taken them to the new pet shop down the street to get matching collars.


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

ummmmm, is that my CAT? he kind of looks like a rat now....
~bending down to sweep up hair clippings with hands~
um, is there any glue i can use? 
~using tint brush to cover kitty in glue. sprinkling fur clippings over the glue~
uh-oh. 
my cat has a mullet now. jkath? HELPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!
the female cats' nails look beautiful, though!


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 21, 2005)

OK SUSHI You are next, Sorry I was gone deep sea fishing, I Thought I put up a sign, I'll be right back after I take that truck off fish and shrimp over to the cafe.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL  Thanks jkath!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 22, 2005)

Buckytom where are you ? I need you to crank that flobee up!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2005)

The question isn't so much where's Buckytom. The question is, where are all my cats?! BUCKYTOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2005)

how are your little kitties, anyhow, barb?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok Maidrite! Wax away! Not sure about the flo-bee though.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok waxing on, WAX OFF, wax on, WAX OFF OK done how about a wax on your eye brows ?yes great , need a shave ok great we are all done. If you want that Mohawk, Barbara said she will do that herself Sushi . 

As far as my work it looks great on you !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2005)

OUCCCCCCCCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Son of a....................... YEEEEEEEEEE OUCH!!!!  That hurt!!!!!

Thanks?  

How much do I owe ya?


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2005)

..pssst........Maidrite.........was Barbara supposed to give Sushi the _inverted_ mohawk?


----------



## Claire (Jun 23, 2005)

What took me so long to get in here?  I just had a stress-out with my husband.  He was trimming the hedge, and hit a wasp nest.  They flew up his shirt sleeve.  Unbeknownst to him and me, he's allergic to stings.  I had to call an ambulance.  Living in a small town, my 911 call brought in someone from every single county and town emergency response team.  It was touch-and-go for a few hours, but he's fine now, but lord, I was scared.  On top of it, we were preparing for a party on Saturday, expecting about 30-40 people, and I was making green chili stew ... gallons of it.  I guess I'm practical, but all I could think of was how to get him taken care of, not burn the house down, not poison the town with my pork, and keep the dogs away.  Managed to do all of the obove, then fell apart 24 hours later (earlier this morning) in a fit of bawling in the shower.  Luckily got an email from my sis this morning, who got the story second hand (from Mom) who knew exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2005)

oh wow claire. i'd be feeling overwhelmed too. hope everything gets a little easier for you soon


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm glad your husband is ok now Claire.  What a horrifying experience! What a woman--you saved your husband, the green chili stew, and the house in one fell swoop!  Seriously, I'm glad everything turned out ok. 

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 23, 2005)

Claire Im very gald to hear that things DID go alright after your calamity. How was your chili? Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2005)

The chili is in the fridge, awaiting tomorrow's party.  I think about 30 will come; could be as few as 20, as many as 50.  haha!  New Mexico Green Chili Stew is a very foreign concept around here.  I made it a couple of years ago and you know who loved it?  A Moslem freind.  I told her (and a couple of Jewish freinds) it was pork, and her response was that she doesn't eat pork in Jordan and in Pakistan, but when in the Midwest she's always dying for anything spicy (and it is spicy, not hot).  It was scary overall because I was in the middle of cutting up the many pounds of pork (I used pork butt this time, and it was quite greasy, I had to trim a lot of fat off, but if you use a leaner cut it doesn't taste right) and when hubby came screaming in, trying to get his tshirt full of wasps off, I was up to my elbows in pork fat!  All's well that ends well.  It was a bit complicated overall because hubby had just been diagnosed with diabetes on top of everything else, and we've been dealing with that when this happened.  If I do say so myself, the chili is delicious.  It just occurred to me that if I have leftovers, I can add a can of coconut milk to it, some more veggies, some herbs from the garden, some heat, pour over rice, and it will make a great Thai green curry.  I'm always looking for an angle to make 2 or 3 completely different meals from one big one.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2005)

so glad things are okay, claire. that's good.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 24, 2005)

*running in from across the street* Maidrite can you wax my eyebrows? We have a VERY unique band playing at the Cafe tomorrow. Please? You have lipo-suction???


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

*running in behind sush*...
make that 2 eyebrow waxings
and lipo !!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 24, 2005)

If the Lipo is expensive, I can do it myself!


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

sush you're NOT using my vacuum to do it !!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 24, 2005)

*putting down vaccum*   *running back to Cafe*


----------



## middie (Jun 24, 2005)

lol omg... men don't you just love them sometimes ?
*running back to cafe behind sush*


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 25, 2005)

I am ready Sushi I modified a Super Shop Vac for the Lipo-suction Have the Wax and the shears ready. Cucumbers for your eyes and a Mud Bath. Oh and by the way "Styx" and "Night Ranger " plus " Eric Carmen" Said They will be At the Cafe tomorrow night and sing as personal favors . Be ready!  

Oh and by the way Michael J . will be there for two of his songs, "Beat it" and "Smooth Criminal" .  Should be a booming night!


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2005)

OK, it's 6:30 a.m. and I'm expecting a crowd at 1.  It's been a stressful week, but don't think I've forgotten anything.  I'm a relaxed party-thrower; the biggest negative will be that it has been too hot and I don't have central A/C.  I throw two parties a year, one in December, one in June, and trust me, next year it will be the FIRST week in June.  We've always called it the summer solstice party, but next year it will be the end of spring party!  Whew, is it hot.  Pretty soon here I'm going to put on some shorts, a cool top, and sneaks and go out and fix the "tent" (awning?  shade provider?) that, of course, got blown apart by wind last night.  You'd think we could have a nice breeeze today?  The very nice thing is the span of generations who come.  ou expect it when it is lifetime friends and family.  But we've only lived here 4 years, and yet we have people ranging from 20 to 80 coming (those are coming by their own desire; we also have many under 10 coming!).  It makes me feel good to know that people in their 20s and 30s want to spend time with us fifty-somethings.  The menu is the oft-mentioned Joanna's New Mexico Green Chili Stew, Texas Caviar, chips and salsas, huge pitchers of sangria, beer, and whatever other folk bring (two different friends said they're putting chicken on the grill ... one doing breasts, another, wings).  Life is good, if you let it be.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 25, 2005)

Maidrite...... Mike Jackson is not permitted in the Cafe. Maybe the lipo isnt such a great idea.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 25, 2005)

Its ok Sushi he will just be up on the New TRINATRON I INSTALLED ! OK NO LIPO FOR YOU !

Next I will be at the Cafe for the show tonight Sushi needs all the help he can get !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 1, 2005)

Maidrite the Fleetwood Mac night was GREAT!!!!!!!!    Thanks for your help! Hey take some off the top. So what do you think about a DIRTY martini as opposed to a REGULAR martini?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't know Maidrite's opinion of Dirty Martinis, but I can tell you his opinion of Dirty Rice!  (Popular in the south--I have only had it at Bojangles).  When we were eating there (a long time ago, since he doesn't like Bojangles much) a girl was sweeping the floor.  Maidrite said, "They're getting ready to make a new batch of dirty rice."     

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *running in from across the street* Maidrite can you wax my eyebrows? We have a VERY unique band playing at the Cafe tomorrow. Please? You have lipo-suction???


 
um, sush? do you watch Discovery Health Channel? 
i don't think you'd want liposuction if you saw how they do it... 
not that bad, but not pretty!


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah luvs... that's why when and if i ever had it done... they're knocking me out first !! and i mean i want to be out cold !!!!!! lol


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 2, 2005)

DS lets try Both !  Ok a little off the top! 

Hello Middie and Luvs how have you two been ?


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

hi maidrite i'm good. how are you ??


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 2, 2005)

*looking in mirror* Looks good! Middie your perm is a bit much.   Maybe back in the late 70s but ahhhhh......


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

how've you been, maidrite?


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

perm... what perm ??? i don't have a perm.
maidirte what did you do to me ?????????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 3, 2005)

Middie...... now calm yourself. *giving Middie a mirror* there ya go. *running out door*


----------



## middie (Jul 3, 2005)

omg !!!!!!!! jkath i need your helllllllllllllp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 4, 2005)

I am doing fine Thank You Middie and Luvs, I trust you are having a good 4Th of July? 

Come on and Let me fix that hair for you Middie !
I just set all The Mud Bathes up again new Mud Luvs Hop in If you Like ! 

Just mowed the Grass and Need a Shower !
I have a Pool out back and a Sauna I just put in oh and there is a Jucuzzi out there as well just put the all in try them if you like!


----------



## luvs (Jul 4, 2005)

i haven't had the best day, maidrite.
but taking a dip in the pool and then the mud bath will fix that!


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok so thoughts....

Do you leave a job that you've been at for 3 years where you enjoy 50% of the work you do and the other half you tolerate.  A place that pays extremely well but eveyone you enjoy talking to has either left or been let go of? Also, do you stay if the main boss has stepped down as manager but continues to hold an interest in the company?

Some of the many thoughts I have been having lately...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow MrsDove, it sounds like you have a lot on your mind. If you'd like to talk, feel free to pm me.

Barbara


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

maidrite... can i trust you to fix my hair the right way ???


----------



## Claire (Jul 5, 2005)

Mrs Dove -- if you like half the work, and don't actually hate the coworkers, and the money adds to your lifestyle, I say stick with it for awhile.  You may learn to like the new coworkers, and liking half the work is pretty much as good as most of us can expect (yes, there are people who love their work 100%, and people who love all their coworkers and bosses.  They're very rare, and expecting that is like expecting to like everyone in your family and everyone they marry, or expecting to like everyone in any organization/club you join.  For most of us it isn't going to happen).  It may just be a bump in the landscape that you'll get over after awhile.  IF you were in a real rut, I'd say "MOVE ON", but you've only worked there a few years, so make sure the new landscape will be something you like before quitting.


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes Claire - I have been thinking a lot along your lines also.  I guess my main "concern" is that about 2 years ago we lost a major line of business and had major layoffs - I survived purely on the fact that I could do the work in 2 different departments.  Now they have lost another part of the business (which won't affect my line of work at all) and let more people go and because I am the only one in the legal department now (my boss is in CA - permanently) I can't talk to anyone else at work about work stuff.  The legal stuff is confidential and the partners have made it clear that I am not to share what is going on with anyone else so I am pretty limited with my friends at work.  One of the reasons for that is because when I do start to make friends they start to probe about the the legal stuff.  Oh well, they do pay me really well and I do like half the work quite a bit.

Who needs friends at work?


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 7, 2005)

But of course Middie you know me I would never let you hang we will have it fixed in a Jiffy! Where did I put those hedge trimmers ? 



Mrs.Dove and Claire perhps a Mud Bath and a make over will help put smiles on your faces !


----------



## middie (Jul 7, 2005)

okay maidrite
*sitting in chair*


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 8, 2005)

(MAIDRITE works Middie over Gently)  OH you LOOK Stunning MIDDIE LOOK !


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

When did movie stars start frequenting the barber shop?

 Middie???  Wow, let me in that chair!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 8, 2005)

Middie you look beautiful! Now stop putting you finger in your ear and rubbing ear wax on the counter!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, the counter is buffing up really nice and shiny now.  What happened?

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 8, 2005)

*getting soap* Ummmmmmmm....... nothing Barbara. Must be the hair gel or something.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 9, 2005)

DS I asked BANG BANG to BARBER HERE SOME OK !


----------



## luvs (Jul 9, 2005)

i need my nails done. anybody here?
i would like lavender nail polish, please.


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2005)

just a thought, since this is a barber shop.
i swear, my real-life stylist knows more about me than my own Mother. why do you pour out all your woes to your hairstylist? she'll be doing my highlights, and i'll be complaining up a storm....'and THEN he hung UP on me! seriously, he drives me nuts. he drives me CRAZY! oh, and to top THAT all off....' i've switched stylists but still complain to her. we've hung out with her before but i don't really know her. it just makes me laugh. it's something about the stylist's, lol.
and on and on. all of this is interspersed with questions about hair appliances and which highlights would best suit my face.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 10, 2005)

Maidrite..... this is your place. If you got Bang to help out I hope you have insurance! LOL! Kidding Bang!


----------



## tweedee (Jul 10, 2005)

luvs, now why would you need highlights to suit your face, wouldn't you prefer to have the highlights in your hair?


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> luvs, now why would you need highlights to suit your face, wouldn't you prefer to have the highlights in your hair?


 
 you mean highlights belong in your HAIR?


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2005)

maidrite omg my hair... i love it !!!!!!!!
thanks for fixing me up !!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Maidrite..... this is your place. If you got Bang to help out I hope you have insurance! LOL! Kidding Bang!


Bang must be very impressed with you Sushi--he said he has a special treatment planned just for you. Go ahead and take a seat. Bang will be with you as soon as he finishes sharpening his razor. 





 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 12, 2005)

No problem Middie, I though it might bring extra Business too ! SUSHI RUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope I don't have to shut down business is way down can any one help ? I have been giving away free prizes !


----------



## Alix (Jul 13, 2005)

What kind of prizes? 

Hi there everyone. I haven't been around much. I thought I would just drop in to say hello.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 14, 2005)

luvs, did you get your highlights, and if so how did they come out?. I'll bet you look just beautiful.


----------



## luvs (Jul 14, 2005)

i got them, tweedee. caramel and i see some blonde in there as well. i just let my stylist choose the colors and size of the highlights. i like them. thanks for asking.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 14, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> What kind of prizes?
> 
> Hi there everyone. I haven't been around much. I thought I would just drop in to say hello.



Hi Alix! How's every little thing? We miss your posts.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 14, 2005)

No worries Maidrite! Here is a check from the Cafe (soon to be Bed & Breakfast) for $50,000!!!!!   It was in our plans. We are also building a conecting bridge over the road from the Cafe to your Barber Shop!!!  Its taking a lot longer than we thought because Bang quit. I had to hire Vinny BoomBots.  

So dont worry! How are you going to expand your place? Sorry you dont have a liquer license but we will have the stuff made at the Cafe and delivered to you!  I hope you enhance your spa! We could send over our guests!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello Alix we are so glad to have you back we miss you when we don't hear from you. Anything you want in this place take it.

Sushi Sounds great I was planning to put in more spa's and a weight training program ! My new Program called Ty-Bottom I think it will work !


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2005)

Good to see you too Maidrite. I am still catching up on all the posts. This is a busy place!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 17, 2005)

As a matter of a fact it is Alix and Our Barber Shop is a great place to relax ! 

Tell your whole Family Hi for us !


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2005)

Can do! They say hi back.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 17, 2005)

OK Alix you Jkath and Sushi are in charge of the Barber shopTill we get back !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 17, 2005)

(glug.... glug) Hi Maidrite!   I have here.... some sake. (BURP!) want thum? *passing out in chair*


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 17, 2005)

Just remember Sushi you can't be that way when shaving customers  . Is it Petes sake ?


----------



## luvs (Jul 17, 2005)

i love sake, sush. we always get some warm sake after we finish eating and go up to the sushi bar to watch the chefs' skills while we drink it. they give us free red bean mochi ice cream. it's so good.
i could go for some sashimi and sake right now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 18, 2005)

ARgh.... what happened?   *running back to the Cafe*


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, we go out of town for a few days, and you let the dustbunnies take over the place!  I never knew dustbunnies could cut hair so well though.  I guess Maidrite will have to keep a few of them on.

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 22, 2005)

Well there was no one to cut hair or run the Spa.   I wanted to exfoliate my eyebrows. Alas..... there was no one to do it.   In 2 weeks we will be building a enclosed ramp over the road to your place from the Bed & Breakfast. Hope you guys are here when it happens!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 23, 2005)

We're looking forward to it.  I heard you were going to find a couple celebrities for the ribbon cutting ceremony?

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 23, 2005)

Sushi no problems we can even arrange a few stars to promote your new B & B. Oh We are putting in a new monorail to give tours and take everyone to our new theme park, Barbara is in charge of all the rides. Of course if there is a ride I want it will be there!


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Maidrite. Can I have my nails done ? I can come back later if you're too busy at the moment.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi......how about a #4 all over and do you trim beards? Mine is gettin pretty wild lookin.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey........wait a minute......what happened to the salon at the Cafe?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 24, 2005)

That beard needs a trim my friend! I dont know how to do it though. I'll leave it to the professionals.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

Do you want the look of a gangster or a billy-goat?


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok Middie I am ready you must pick out a color for your nails out of this 10,000 page book and we will get started. 

Bang Bang I sure can Fix you up on the Beard here is the 10,000 page book on beards and how about lets trim that ear hair its getting to be like a forrest in there!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey, did anyone notice that the new 10,000 Page Bookstore just opened on the corner?  

Oh, Maidrite, I see that you have discovered it!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jul 25, 2005)

just called my salon for a trim, but hmmm..... what do you guys charge for highlights, lo-lights, an eyebrow waxing, and a hair trimming? (i am due for all in real life, lol, so i did just have to schedule with my salon, but am waiting for another week for the hi/lo lights.) hmmmmm...... think i might call and schedule a spa day with them.... hmmmmmm..... yep. i am. think i'll treat my Mom to a spa day, too. yep, time to get on the phone and schedule..... see you guys in a few minutes.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 25, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> Do you want the look of a gangster or a billy-goat?


 
I prefer the gangster look.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 25, 2005)

I need a massage! Please NO men!   And then a relaxing time in an Environment Room. You guys have that? You can change the lighting and color... the temp and humidity and the room is filled with negative ions. VERY relaxing. Then it has wind speed, scent and music/sounds you can pick! A relaxing chair that is made of that NASA foam stuff that conforms to your body.


I dont SEE a room like that here.   Heck they only cost half a million!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 26, 2005)

Sushi you are one table number one Hilga is ready right now ! She will give you the works !


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 26, 2005)

Luvs we will do it for free Barbara says she is ready for you ! 

Bang Bang you got it One # 1 coming up I will get you done in first Chair !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2005)

*comming out of room doing cart wheel* TAA DAAA!!!   I feel GREAT!!! *feeling building shaking*   What THE??!!! *going outside* Ahhhhhh its Vinny Boombaats starting of the bridge to the Cafe! errrrrrrr..... Bed & Breakfast!!!   Why does he always wear a gold chain? You think it would get tangled in all of the chest hair.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok Middie I am ready you must pick out a color for your nails out of this 10,000 page book and we will get started. 


okay maidrite... took me awhile to look all of these colors over, but i think i'll go with the mauve.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2005)

Isnt that a dark lilac?


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

nope... it's a hard color to describe.
important thing is it looks good on 
me lol


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok Barbara is ready to do your nails now Middie, Hey wait she doesn't do my na... I am just glad she can help you Middie! 

Next !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Luvs we will do it for free Barbara says she is ready for you !
> 
> Bang Bang you got it One # 1 coming up I will get you done in first Chair !


 
thanks! just saved me some cash!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2005)

There ya go Luvs.  Don't forget your complementary baseball bat (to beat the guys off since you look so gorgeous!).  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 28, 2005)

Next , Let Us Help You !


----------



## luvs (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks, barb! you did a great job on my hair!
i can't wait till me and Mom's day at the spa. facials and manicures and aromatherapy and massages......


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 28, 2005)

And we hav free Birthday gifts !


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2005)

question for the barbers. why does my hair keep changing colors? withing a year it's gone from light brown w/ natural blonde highlights to medium brown to dark brown (both with the highlights) to light black and now it's turning jet-black. what's up with my hair, lol?! i'm 24. i didn't think your hair could change when you were at my age.just had to vent. (i like it, but i'm just baffled.)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 29, 2005)

It means youre going thru menopause. Sorry. Either that OR.... its the hair dye you keep using!!!


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2005)

luvs it could be hormones.
or your health problems.


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2005)

sush! you always get a smile out of me.
middie, i wouldn't be surprised if it was one of those two things. that makes sense.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 30, 2005)

Luvs all that really matters is we love you for who you are ! 

I would rather someone love me for who I am inside !


----------



## luvs (Jul 30, 2005)

you're right, maidrite. 
i asked my Parents why they think my hair keeps changing colors and my Dad said the same thing happened to my paternal Grandma (rest her soul), so it's just hereditary. 
NOW i know why that bottle of clairol creme developer was in the cupboard for all those years, lol....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 31, 2005)

I wanted a lighter hair color when I was in college. I poured bleach on my hair. Bleach that you use for cleaning.   Not to bright on my part. It turned most of my hair a VERY dark red.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok lets try a Little hair dye for Luvs ,and Well Sushi I have a Razor we can shave your head bald or give you a Mohawk that will be cool with that dark red hair. Or we can start over and Color your hair again. I vote for the Mohawk though !


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

I vote for the mohawk also.  Wouldn't that be great to see Sushi in a Mohawk.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 3, 2005)

I think Sushi would look Great But Hes my Buddy !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 3, 2005)

*comming into barber shop* Hi folks! Whats this mohawk talk?   Heeeeeey..... good news Maidrite! The bridge over the road to the B&B is almost completed!!!  All they have to do is create an entrance into your barbershop and enclose the bridge itself in tinted glass. They put in the lighting already. Its embedded on the sides of the floor of the walkway. You just have to tell Vinny Boombaats how you want the entrance.

We are almost there guys!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 4, 2005)

Let Vinny add USS Enterprise Doors to the Barbershop !


----------

